# TTTSNH...Moma B, the mailman and some bent wood.



## Brink (May 3, 2015)

Here's another...


----------



## Brink (May 3, 2015)

Some simple joinery.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (May 3, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## barry richardson (May 3, 2015)

Pretty slick Brink, I need to make a better stand for my mail box, might steal your idea...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 3, 2015)

That is pretty cool....
Oh...I see what kind of glue you're using....how long will it hold up in the weather? I have some blocks of different wood I had glued up with it about 1995, and they've been indoors all the time and it is just starting to fail.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (May 4, 2015)

Polyurethane (gorilla) glues are 100% waterproof. Can be submerged. I've been using it on the glider bench project. I figured it's the best option for outside woodwork.


----------



## Brink (May 9, 2015)

A coat of purple metal flake on the box, and it's done!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------

